# An die Angler über 50!!



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2008)

Unser Mitglied sonne schreibt an ihrer Masterarbeit. Dazu gibt es eine Umfrage an über 50 - jährige, die sich im Internet bewegen. Wäre schön wenn ihr mitmachen würdet. Hier gehts lang:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=134081


----------

